# Best Micro SD Charts?



## will98 (Dec 18, 2021)

FMT is the best hands down, a little out of that price range but worth every penny. Especially if you do a lot of traveling within FL.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hook won't run FMT


----------



## will98 (Dec 18, 2021)

Ohh my bad, I assumed all Lowrance ran FMT


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Hook units are entry level units. They have no ability to run any charts in the market with images. So all premium charts will not work in any Hook. You get cartoon like charts only with it and that is all. Hook is the least capable chart display on the market.


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

Save up and get FMT. Well worth it.


----------

